# Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I even decided to do the bowtie on the steering wheel. People said it wasn't possible to wrap it with vinyl because of the raised surface, but it's holding up pretty well.


I was probably one of them - if it works for you that's all that matters! 

Amazing how much of a difference a little vinyl can make. What vinyl did you use?


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> What vinyl did you use?


I bought this 12" x 60" Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap 4D Professional Grade Bubble Free Air Release | eBay

Pretty cheap for the quality that it is. 

Thanks MassCruzeLTZ


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

looks great...for a 1.8 LAWLZ no jk seriously its nice...all the wrapping looks tight and neat...hope it holds :clap:


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> looks great...for a 1.8 LAWLZ no jk seriously its nice...all the wrapping looks tight and neat...hope it holds :clap:


Thanks haha. I have a feeling that its gonna start peeling around the AC control knobs..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks nice, great job on it. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks really good. Makes me want to do mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wheel bow tie is possible, it's the issue of it lasting more than 4 months. The texture inside the bow tie is horrible for vinyl to hold on to securely. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

dsmskyline said:


> Looks really good. Makes me want to do mine.


Do it!!! Takes a little while but it's all worth it at the end. Can be a little frustrating too lol. 

When it gives out in four months I guess I'll just make another one. Easy and I still have left over vinyl!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Thanks haha. I have a feeling that its gonna start peeling around the AC control knobs..


Ive had mine on for over a year and no problems...


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks nice. Never was a fan of the CF look, but to each his own. And yeah if the wheel bowtie peels, it's not too too tedious to re-do it 2 or 3 times a year. Keep up the good work.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

So you just bought 1 sheet of 12x60 ? Still trying to find out how much i need to do full interior ...steerig wheel, center stack, and guage rings

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Very impressive to say the least! I'll bet the CF mirrors would look great on my silver car.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> So you just bought 1 sheet of 12x60 ? Still trying to find out how much i need to do full interior ...steerig wheel, center stack, and guage rings
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm sure one 12x60 sheet would be more than enough to do all of that, considering that I did the mirrors and I still have some extra to do the steering wheel. I just don't wanna hassle to take off the whole steering wheel just to wrap it. 

I figure i red I go with the carbon fiber look cause it matches with the black. I thought it'd be too boring if I went with regular black. But I can always re-wrap it if I decide to change colors. Beauty of wrapping with vinyl!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Very impressive to say the least! I'll bet the CF mirrors would look great on my silver car.


Thanks! You should try wrapping your mirrors! It'd look pretty sick. The only hard part about wrapping the mirrors is the part where it bends. But a little patience and the heat gun(or blow dryer) and it will look great!


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Good to know thanks. ! Just need to find a nice silver carbon since i have the brown dadh and tan leather

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Thanks! You should try wrapping your mirrors! It'd look pretty sick. The only hard part about wrapping the mirrors is the part where it bends. But a little patience and the heat gun(or blow dryer) and it will look great!


Well....you talked me into it as I just placed my order on ebay plus I think it's time to redo my bowties.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Well....you talked me into it as I just placed my order on ebay plus I think it's time to redo my bowties.


You'll be suprised at the quality of these. And for less than 10$, it's a steal! It's glossy too. Can't really tell from my crappy phone pictures lol. They feel like they'll last a while..


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks GREAT! I'm jumping on board and doing mine very soon!!


----------

